# Plow Owners/Operators, Shovelers, Snowblower operators Ocean County, NJ



## US Lawns NJ (Nov 12, 2010)

We are looking for reliable people to clear snow & apply salt at selected sites in Ocean County, NJ. 
We need: 
Owner Operators of small to medium trucks with 8'-10' blades 
Snow Shovelers & Snowblower owners.
You must be available 24 hours a day 7 days a week from December 1, 2010 to April 30, 2011 when snow or ice events occur.

Sample of rates we offer:

Truck with 7' to 8.5' blade - $75 to $100 per hour 
Snow blower w/operator - $35+ per hour 
Shovelers - $15 per hour

Rates will vary and are based on experience, equipment, and insurance 
***Quick pay for the right individuals***

Interested? Send an email to [email protected] with your name, phone #, equipment available and what town you're located in, or call 732-341-2032, and we will contact you


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

100 bucks an hour? sounds interesting


----------



## US Lawns NJ (Nov 12, 2010)

Cliff,
If you are interested call to discuss the details


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

Even though this is for New Jersey I figured I would ask, Any work in Philadelphia, Montgomery County or Bucks County through U.S. Lawns.


----------



## US Lawns NJ (Nov 12, 2010)

E-Mail me your equipment and experience and I will pass it on to those areas


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

e-mail sent


----------



## ronJr (Jan 4, 2011)

email sent


----------



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

My equipment is in my signature.
The F350 with a 10' plow would be available after I finish my subbing route in Lakewood, usually by time the storm stops, then I look for extra side work.


----------

